# [SOLVED]jack-audio-connection-kit-1.9.5

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam!

Chciałem spróbować nowej wersji jacka. Dodałem overlay pro-audio, emergnąłem i nie ma jak do tej pory programu jackd.

Jedyne z dostępnych programów jacka to:

```

jack_alias           jack_disconnect      jack_monitor_client  jack_test

jack_bufsize         jack_evmon           jack_multiple_metro  jack_thru

jack_connect         jack_freewheel       jack_netsource       jack_transport

jack_control         jack_load            jack_rec             jack_unload

jack_cpu             jack_lsp             jack_samplerate      jack_wait

jack_cpu_load        jack_metro           jack_server_control  jack_zombie

jackdbus             jack_midiseq         jack_showtime        

jack_delay           jack_midisine        jack_simple_client   

```

Niestety nie mam podręcznika mana dla tej wersji oprogramowania. Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc go odpalić?

Jak zawsze wdzięczny.Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Sat Apr 17, 2010 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

By uzyskać program jackd należy przekompilować jacka z wyłączoną flagą dbus.

----------

## Jacekalex

Witam

Jak w temacie, mam teraz jacka 0.118, który chodzi uruchamiany z konta użyszkodnika, takim poleceniem:

```
jackd -R -dalsa -dhw:2 -r96000 -p1024 -n2
```

Próbowałem jacka 1.9.5 z dbus - i co prawda się uruchamiał, ale nigdzie nie znalazłem czytelnego opisu, jak się go konfiguruje.

I jak alsę skonfigurować do współpracy z jackiem przez dbus.

Udało ci się rozwiązać tą kwestię?

PS:

Kiedy próbowałem jacka 1.9.5 - to uruchamiał się poleceniem jackdbus.

Natomiast qjackctl nie działa ani z jednym (1.9.* -dbus), ani z drugim (obecnym), - diabli wiedzą czemu.

Na szczęście nie jest mi ten program specjalnie  potrzebny.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

